# Only 732 days to go....



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Arena Shot Clock | 732 Days to Go
> A LOOK AT THE CONSTRUCTION SITE AND LATEST NEWS ON CHARLOTTE'S UPTOWN ARENA, SCHEDULED TO BE COMPLETED NOVEMBER 2005
> 
> CONSTRUCTION NEWS: Workers have begun installing the arena's caissons. More than 300 of the cylindrical reinforced concrete units will serve as the arena's foundation. The caissons vary between 30 inches to 6 feet in diameter and between 5 to 25 feet in length, depending on how far down they need to go to reach bedrock. Crews are finishing work on the new road system around the arena.
> ...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Sounds like that is just around the corner.

-Petey


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

So where's Charlotte's first season? The old Hornets arena?


----------



## TysEdyKirkrthefuture. (Nov 19, 2003)

The Bobcats wiil be a team next year so less than 300 days to go.


----------

